# allison transmission



## victorrice (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a 1996 Beaver Monterey with a 250 HP caterpiller engine. the transmission is an allison. I can't find the model # where the book says. The transmission runs hot when pulling a boat up a grade. Is there an auxiliery cooler for this transmission?


----------



## Allison Expert (Apr 12, 2011)

Re: allison transmission

It should be an MD3060.  On the side where the electricle harness comes out for the transmission should be a metal tag that has Model, S/N, and A/N.  If not, then in the door jam or where ever your data plate is should also have the S/N.  You could also call any RV dealer or the manufacturer and give them the VIN and they could look it up that way.  No their is not an auxilery cooler.  The radiator will have a bundle type cooler on the bottom of it that the transmission cooler lines go to.  

Hope this helps....


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Re: allison transmission

Just guess here, but do you think the radiator might needs flushing. As the Allison Expert has stated you have a tranny cooler built in the radiator, and that is why I am thinking a flushing and cleaning might help. It is 15 years old now, just thinking out loud. Good luck :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Apr 12, 2011)

Re: allison transmission

I would disconnect the cooler from the radiator and install a external cooler big enough to do the job.  What temp is the fluid running?  AJMO


----------



## victorrice (Apr 13, 2011)

Re: allison transmission

Thanks for the help. Is there any auxilliery cooler that can be installed to keep the trans. cooler? It is a 250 HP engine and a little soft when pulling a boat up a grade


----------



## victorrice (Apr 13, 2011)

Re: allison transmission

The engine heats up to around 200 but the trans can get up to 230 when pulling the boat up a grade.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 13, 2011)

Re: allison transmission

Did you buy the Beaver new?  I would change the trans fluid if you have not already performed this.  Be sure to use the correct fluid.  Yes, there are coolers big enough to cool it  if you are not having some slipage.  Maybe Danny Barton will see this post and answer.


----------



## Allison Expert (Apr 13, 2011)

Re: allison transmission

With the World transmission, you shouldn't have to put an extra or seperate cooler in.  Normal operating temp on the trans is 180-210, but going up to 230 towing and pulling a grade is not that detrimental.  What is the temp like when you are not towing?  Having the oil changed and putting Transynd in it and having the cooler checked to make sure your getting good flow would be the other things to try.


----------

